# Recommend me music



## departuresong (Jun 21, 2010)

I am so INCREDIBLY BORED WITH MUSIC lately and it is _frustrating_. If you have anything to recommend that's worth my time, please share.


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

Ever heard of Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark/OMD? It's an old eighties band, I don't know if it's your type of genre, though. I suggest listening to either "Enola Gay" or "Walking On The Milky Way" first.
Another good one is Poe. "Trigger Happy Jack (Drive By A Go-go)" is decent.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 22, 2010)

What do you want? You like female singers alot but since you know more in that genre than I do it's pointless for me to rec you something there.

Try some Porcupine Tree.


----------



## mehisfishtaco (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooh, I agree with NightDaemon, OMD is great! :3

When it comes to female singers I recomend Lily Allen or The Robots In Disguise.

But for male singers I like MGMT, IAMX, and any song from the Sneaker Pimps album 'Bloodsport' is incredible.


----------



## Fireworks (Jun 26, 2010)

I suppose you can give Fiona Apple's When The Pawn... album a try.


----------



## Minish (Jun 26, 2010)

I know you like female vocalists, so I'd urge you to check out Flyleaf. Just imagine a heavier, deeper Paramore with aspects of metal and you've got them down.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 28, 2010)

AK knows Flyleaf, he's fanboyed over them a million times I  think...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 28, 2010)

Orianthi
Ikimonogakari
Amberian Dawn
music from K-On!
Vagiant

Or, for male vocals:

Blind Guardian
Iced Earth
King Diamond
earlier Judas Priest (I like pretty much all their stuff, but I think you'd like their earlier [up to British Steel] stuff best)


----------

